
Junethack 2020 – The 10th NetHack Cross-Variant Summer Tournament - ayakura
https://unnethack.wordpress.com/2020/05/31/junethack-2020-the-10th-nethack-cross-variant-summer-tournament/
======
ayakura
Here's a FAQ for those that have never played before or want to join:
[https://nethackwiki.com/wiki/Junethack/FAQ](https://nethackwiki.com/wiki/Junethack/FAQ)

